# Upgrading from older build to 10581?



## loudog3114 (Oct 29, 2015)

I am on 10166, and I am stuck at 0% downloading.  Anyone been able to upgrade to 10581 or is their 'upgrade bug' still there?


----------



## pawlakpl (Oct 29, 2015)

Will be 0% for few minutes, and then go to 100%. Patience


----------



## loudog3114 (Oct 29, 2015)

pawlakpl said:


> Will be 0% for few minutes, and then go to 100%. Patience

Click to collapse



Going on over an hour now.


----------



## kennygza (Oct 29, 2015)

*Phone not updating to 10581*

My phone has been 'updating' to 10581  for last two hours and is still on 0% 
any ideas peeps?


----------



## loudog3114 (Oct 30, 2015)

kennygza said:


> My phone has been 'updating' to 10581  for last two hours and is still on 0%
> any ideas peeps?

Click to collapse



same story.  they really did a great job fixing the upgrade bug..


----------



## x_orange90_x (Oct 30, 2015)

The update downloaded okay for me, but it's been at 0% Preparing to install updates for a bit.. Should be fine though. Seems all of the builds have been plagued in some way when it comes to updating. I'm updating from 10536.

Edit: Right as I was writing this post the install failed. It said it couldn't install updates at this time. I rebooted and now it started downloading again. Way to go Microsoft, just like all the rest! ?


----------



## riksye (Oct 30, 2015)

*build 10572*

Hi guys, I'm having trouble updating to build 10581 from build 10572, it downloads the udate fine, it takes a while but gets to 100% eventually, but at around 50% on the preparing to install update part it stops and says the update can't be installed at this time we will try again later, error code (0x80070538), I've rebooted and soft reset and also stopped all my background apps and still it's stopping at 50%, I've tried this about 10 times, can someone give me some advice please.


----------



## loudog3114 (Oct 30, 2015)

riksye said:


> Hi guys, I'm having trouble updating to build 10581 from build 10572, it downloads the udate fine, it takes a while but gets to 100% eventually, but at around 50% on the preparing to install update part it stops and says the update can't be installed at this time we will try again later, error code (0x80070538), I've rebooted and soft reset and also stopped all my background apps and still it's stopping at 50%, I've tried this about 10 times, can someone give me some advice please.

Click to collapse



In other words, they havent fixed the bug.  OS sucks.


----------



## pvt_nemesis (Oct 30, 2015)

MS say you need to use the Recovery Tool and go back to WP8. It is allegedly only occurring on phones originally released with WP8. HOWEVER numerous fellow Lumia 920 users report successful upgrade so I smell some BS in that story. My next step is back-up, hard reset, try to update. If that fails its borrow a PC and Recovery Tool time.


----------



## souma_rox (Oct 30, 2015)

Connect ur device to charger it may help
The update was smooth for me download time-45mins spinning gears-1hrs(ya its too long) migrating data and all other things-45 to 50 mins and now m phn is ready to go...... No need to hard reset this build is quite stable


----------



## x_orange90_x (Oct 30, 2015)

Finally got it installed on my 640. I must say that it is lightening quick compared to 10536. I haven't even reset it yet. As I'm trying to type this though I'm noticing the Swype recognition is not working right. Almost every word it ignores and puts nothing, or it's changing to the wrong words. Anyone else having this issue?

Edit: Swype seems to work fine in Messaging, but not In Edge or Facebook app..


----------



## surfing10 (Oct 30, 2015)

My upgrade process was smooth! When I woke the phone was updated already.


----------

